# Jlevi SW | HRE 790R Series wheels



## DiScoTeknix (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to share a few pictures with you guys of an E60 with HRE 790R's.

20x9 Front
20x10.5 Rear
Brushed aluminum centers with chrome lip


----------



## Bavaria330 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow! nice... do this come on 19' for e90?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Those are some good pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Bavaria330 said:


> Wow! nice... do this come on 19' for e90?


Definitely, these are 100% custom made to order so we can do them for just about any application.


----------

